# Accident when not driving for uber



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

I'm assuming if you get in an accident and you're not currently driving for uber you'd just use your personal insurance. Does uber penalize you for at fault accidents?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, completely personal accident, so just give to your insurance, never mention Uber to your insurance company.

It would show up in a check on your license, but afaik they don't require a perfect record.


----------



## eoddom (May 31, 2015)

Yeah I saw their criteria for background checks. I don't think at fault accidents matter considering they dont foot the bill for insurance based on your driving record. And I'll never mention the U-word to my insurance, EVER.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

U and uber don't go well together.


----------

